# What would you do?



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

I do landscaping/snow plowing as a "part time" job. I have a full time job that i need to be there when its snowing and im not able to take care of my 30-40 accounts myself. In the years past i would get all my work done then go into work. However this is not the case this year. So i need some help, i am either A going to buy a plow for my 1 ton dump and TRY and find somebody i trust to do my plowing with my truck or B sub out to somebody with there own truck and plow. Im up in the air both have there pros and cons. What do you guys think? Giving up the account is not a option. I need to make my mind up real quick!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

A lot of my landscape customers have someone else to plow for them. Get a sub and give him half. And just have him do the whole season. A lot of guys are not going to just sit around waiting for a phone call to plow.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

As Grandview said except I would be more generous with the "give him half" part especially if you have a good lookin' female as a sub.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Sub it out, putting someone in your truck becomes much more expensive as they become an employee and may not care about your truck.


----------



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

If I did end up subbing it out I'm not to sure what payment system would be better. Hourly or pay them x amount of dollars for doing all my accounts.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Plower845;1494820 said:


> If I did end up subbing it out I'm not to sure what payment system would be better. Hourly or pay them x amount of dollars for doing all my accounts.


I pay my subs hourly for my commercial accounts even though I bill per push, and pay them per push for my residentials (they are also per push). I usually come out on top, unless I drop the ball and dont keep up with the storm.


----------



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

Plower845;1494214 said:


> I do landscaping/snow plowing as a "part time" job. I have a full time job that i need to be there when its snowing and im not able to take care of my 30-40 accounts myself. In the years past i would get all my work done then go into work. However this is not the case this year. So i need some help, i am either A going to buy a plow for my 1 ton dump and TRY and find somebody i trust to do my plowing with my truck or B sub out to somebody with there own truck and plow. Im up in the air both have there pros and cons. What do you guys think? Giving up the account is not a option. I need to make my mind up real quick!!


Where is NY are you?


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

brad11ny;1495688 said:


> Where is NY are you?


I was thinking the same thing lol.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Split it up in to 2/3 groups and sub it out, *be sure to have the subcontractors sign a non-compete agreement. *

If you have more then one sub you have a back up if one guy dosen't show, turns out to be inept, breaks down, etc.

You will have better luck finding 2/3 experienced professionals that can add 10/15 sites to their existing routes than one that can add 30/40 sites. Even if they're right next door and only take ten minutes @ it is still a 6 1/2+ hour run to give them all just one push.

The one man show that can take on that size (30/40 jobs) commitment doesn't have much of a route, most certainly will put his customers before yours, and from referrals developed on your route he will build his own route as he grows the level of service your customers receive diminishes.

While the larger contractor may do the same thing he is better equipped to handle issues/growth as they arise and continue to provide your customers good service.

Remember too many inexperienced plowers fail to allow for the above average storm in their route scheduling. Enough equipment to handle a 2" storm on 12 hours could mean 36 hours or more for the monster so if your average storm takes you 18-20 hours you're fudge dipped if blizzilla rolls into town and you're hopes are all riding on one guy. Think NY City Christmas 2010. Where will you be if you are depending on one guy and he's stuck with traffic/accident/equipment issues?

What's that old adage.......... "Don't put all your eggs in one basket"

My opinion for whatever it's worth.


----------

